# Bachmann has done it again!!!!



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw over on the Bachmann site the new announcement for a real nice looking 2-6-6-2 mallet. ( http://www.bachmanntrains.com/newsi..._sales.pdf ), page 7 and a 2-4-4 forney in F scale (page 10).

There goes the wallet.

Andre


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

That's in HO scale, not On30.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, see page 7 Al...... 

The new Oe 4-6-0s on the next page are works of art. Very nice.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's in HO scale, not On30.The 2-6-6-2 Logging Loco on pg 7 is indeed On30, though it's a straight articulated and not a Mallet (front and rear cylinder sets are the same size).


----------

